# Knotty tree



## Tclem (Nov 30, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what this is? My neighbor has cut some of these down cleaning up his land and me, well I'll turn anything once to see what it's going to look like or to at least practice. All I can tell so far , since it's in the burn pile , is that the sap wood is bright yellow and it has a bunch I knuckle size knots all over the tree.
Thanks
Tony


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2013)

Hackberry.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 30, 2013)

We'll thank you I've got me 3 hackberry trees now


----------

